# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Cần bán vài thứ thừa thãi chống vã!

## huanpt

MS1. Hộp số Non Backlash: 500K (SL 1 cái)


MS2. Dao Mini Chamfer của hãng Carmex (mã MC06055C13 A90, các bác vào trang của hãng http://www.carmex.com)

50K. Mua hết 10 cái 400k (Sl 10 cái)



MS3. Dao Chamfer của hảng EIKO, hàng còn nguyên hộp (SL 2 cái 1 cái 90 độ 1 cái 60 độ) . Mua 1 cái 200k mua cả 2 300k


Liên hệ: 090 3922 701

----------


## huanpt

MS4. Cưa lọng PROXXON  xài điện 100v. (Mua mà chưa bao giờ xem đến, ưu tiên trước cho cụ Gamo, vì hồi trước nhường mình cái này.) 

Giá 400k.

----------


## Gamo

Dạ cảm ơn ông anh! Cho em lấy nhe  :Wink:

----------


## secondhand

> Dạ cảm ơn ông anh! Cho em lấy nhe


Bác gamo 1 lần nữa có thể nhường cho mình được ko?  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Huhu.. dạ mình đang cần ạ  :Wink: 

Mình có ng bạn có con bự hơn, sẽ hỏi cho ông

----------

secondhand

----------


## huanpt

MS4. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 750w có thắng -->Xong

MS5. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 400w
600k


MS6. Máy hàn mini hiệu Legi 150A, cái này có thể em không biết xài nên hàn nó cứ dính dính que, rất là bực mình. 
thanh lý -->Xong

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> MS6. Máy hàn mini hiệu Legi 150A, cái này có thể em không biết xài nên hàn nó cứ dính dính que, rất là bực mình. 
> thanh lý 1 trieu


  Em lấy cái máy hàn nhe bác Huân. Có ít bộ servo Omron 100W, bác ngâm cứu không?

----------


## mactech

Em gạch dc mitsu 750 như alo bác nhé 09xxx168

----------


## huanpt

> Em lấy cái máy hàn nhe bác Huân. Có ít bộ servo Omron 100W, bác ngâm cứu không?


Anh xài bực mình lắm nha, chỉ tính đăng cho bác nào có ý định chế nguồn anod. Còn cứ thích thì ta trao đổi gì đấy.




> Em gạch dc mitsu 750 như alo bác nhé 09xxx168


OK. Mai chuyển vịt teo cho bác

----------

mactech, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Anh xài bực mình lắm nha, chỉ tính đăng cho bác nào có ý định chế nguồn anod. Còn cứ thích thì ta trao đổi gì đấy.


Em thỉnh thoảng sài nhà thôi mà. 
Servo này giống con 400w trước, chỉ khác công  suất=100w, có motor và cáp. Để em mang qua anh rồi...ra kèo. Em tính tối mai qua.
Thanks,

----------


## huanpt

Cập nhật...

MS1. Hộp số Non Backlash: 500K (SL 1 cái)

MS2. Dao Mini Chamfer của hãng Carmex (mã MC06055C13 A90, 50K. Mua hết 10 cái 400k (Sl 10 cái) --> Giảm còn 300k nếu mua hết 10 cái.

MS3. Dao Chamfer của hảng EIKO, hàng còn nguyên hộp (SL 2 cái 1 cái 90 độ 1 cái 60 độ) . Mua 1 cái 200k mua cả 2 300k

MS5. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 400w 600k

bổ sung 

MS7: Cặp vai nhôm đúc để dành mãi không làm H được. 
Cao khoảng 290
Chân rộng 240
khúc giữa 160
khúc trên 110

Giá 500k

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình lấy Mã số 7 nhe bác Huân.

Bác thích đổi chác gì cũng OK.

----------


## huanpt

> Mình lấy Mã số 7 nhe bác Huân.
> Bác thích đổi chác gì cũng OK.


Em đang vã  :Big Grin:  
Bác muốn đổi thì em cũng còn 1 bộ, cái này tính sau :Big Grin: 

Bác Giang ở Sài Gòn, giao nhận thế nào đây?

----------


## hieu_potter

Mã số 7 còn k Bác? Em ở Bến Tre, bác gởi hàng vào được k?
Nếu OK thì em lấy 1 bộ.

----------


## huanpt

Bác Giang đăng ký rồi bác.

----------


## hieu_potter

> Bác Giang đăng ký rồi bác.


Thanks bác!

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Em đang vã  
> Bác muốn đổi thì em cũng còn 1 bộ, cái này tính sau
> 
> Bác Giang ở Sài Gòn, giao nhận thế nào đây?


OK. Thế thì cho mình stk nhé.

Minh ở q tân phú.

Tks

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> OK. Thế thì cho mình stk nhé.
> 
> Minh ở q tân phú.
> 
> Tks


Mình cũng  ở Q. Tân Phú, có dịp gặp Bác học hỏi... 
Hehehe

----------


## huanpt

Cập nhật...

MS1. Hộp số Non Backlash: 500K (SL 1 cái)

MS2. Dao Mini Chamfer của hãng Carmex (mã MC06055C13 A90, 50K. Mua hết 10 cái 400k (Sl 10 cái) --> Giảm còn 300k nếu mua hết 10 cái.

MS3. Dao Chamfer của hảng EIKO, hàng còn nguyên hộp (SL 2 cái 1 cái 90 độ 1 cái 60 độ) . Mua 1 cái 200k mua cả 2 300k

MS5. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 400w 600k

bổ sung 

MS8: Đàn Harmonic em chăn lâu lắm rồi. Mã như hình. 600k 1 cái



Cái có sẵn motor 5 pha, mua driver 400-500k nữa là chiến ngay lập tức. Cái này 700k

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Gạch 2 cái dao chamfer ạ

----------


## huanpt

> Gạch 2 cái dao chamfer ạ


Mã nào bác? MS2 hay MS3?

----------


## imechavn

> Cập nhật...
> 
> MS1. Hộp số Non Backlash: 500K (SL 1 cái)
> 
> MS2. Dao Mini Chamfer của hãng Carmex (mã MC06055C13 A90, 50K. Mua hết 10 cái 400k (Sl 10 cái) --> Giảm còn 300k nếu mua hết 10 cái.
> 
> MS3. Dao Chamfer của hảng EIKO, hàng còn nguyên hộp (SL 2 cái 1 cái 90 độ 1 cái 60 độ) . Mua 1 cái 200k mua cả 2 300k
> 
> MS5. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 400w 600k
> ...


Thông số đầu vào ra của hộp số như nào bác?

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cả bộ 10 cái số 2 ạ. Bác sms e số in trên thẻ của bác e ra atm ck luôn cho nhanh ạ

----------


## huanpt

> Cả bộ 10 cái số 2 ạ. Bác sms e số in trên thẻ của bác e ra atm ck luôn cho nhanh ạ


Đã SMS cho bác. Cho mình địa chỉ nhận. Mà ship nhanh hay chậm bác?

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Ship chậm cũng đc ạ. Mua về cất đấy chứ chưa cần lâm. E đang làm, tối e ck bác nhé

----------


## huanpt

> Thông số đầu vào ra của hộp số như nào bác?


Mới thấy bài này, xin lỗi đã trả lời trễ.

Ý bác Dương hỏi MS1?

Cái này tỷ lệ 1/10, không rơ
đầu vào bích 80, kết nối trục các đăng, cốt motor 12, cốt vào hộp số 14.
Đầu ra bích 100, cốt ra 21 hay 22 gì đó (thước kẹp mình hết pin  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## huanpt

Bổ sung MS9 Hộp số tỷ lệ 1:10 cốt ra 16, cốt vào 10 dạng siết côn (tháo nắp có 2 vòng đệm, siết 2 vòng lại là côn trục)




Giá 300k/1c

Có 2 cái

----------


## vanminh989

> Bổ sung MS9 Hộp số tỷ lệ 1:10 cốt ra 16, cốt vào 10 dạng siết côn (tháo nắp có 2 vòng đệm, siết 2 vòng lại là côn trục)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 300k/1c
> Có 2 cái



Bác huanpt cho em hỏi, cái hộp số này có dùng để chế trục A ( ttruc xoay ) cho đục gỗ được không anh ?

----------


## huanpt

Mình cũng không làm trục A bao giờ nên cũng không rành lắm. Thường dùng để làm trục Z thôi.

Thks

----------


## cncchi

trục A chạy gỗ thì chắc là ok

----------


## huanpt

Em cần tiền bù tham hụt gấp. Trong 10 ngày bác nào mua sẽ chiết khấu như sau:

MS1. Hộp số Non Backlash: 500K (SL 1 cái) --> 400k

MS5. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 400w 600k --> 500k

MS8: Đàn Harmonic em chăn lâu lắm rồi. Mã như hình. 600k 1 cái --> 2 cái 1trieu, 3 cái 1.4trieu, 4 cai 1.8tr

MS9: Hộp số tỷ lệ 1:10 cốt ra 16 của Germany --> 200k

Bổ sung thêm 2 bộ servo MR-J2-20A, hàng đẹp còn nguyên dây nhợ theo máy: 1 bộ 2.2 tr, 2 bộ 4tr. (xin nợ hình, cái này tối up hình sau)

Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## tranphong248

Sorry. E đọc nhầm: Tưởng là mã số 9 chưa có hình. Sorry.

----------


## huanpt

MS10: Bổ sung thêm hình 2 bộ servo MR-J2-20A

----------


## huanpt

Cập nhật
MS8: Đàn Harmonic (Đã thanh lý xong, chỉ còn 1 cái để dành)

MS1. Hộp số Non Backlash: 500K (SL 1 cái) --> 400k
MS5. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 400w 600k --> 500k

MS9: Hộp số tỷ lệ 1:10 cốt ra 16 của Germany --> 200k
2 bộ servo MR-J2-20A, hàng đẹp còn nguyên dây nhợ theo máy: 1 bộ 2.2 tr, 2 bộ 4tr

----------


## huanpt

MS10 Bàn XY trượt mang cá tuyệt đẹp, vit me thường phi 20 bước 1 chạy rất êm.
Tính mua về cho âm mưu này, mà nó làm mình thay đổi toàn bộ dự định ban đầu. 

Giá 3.4tr
Bác nào có ý định mình nhượng lại, free ship nội thành SG.

----------


## huanpt

MS11 

Motor DC encoder abz (single  ended).
Cốt 10, có thắng 
Em chỉ có driver nhận vi sai, lười chuyển nên bán luôn.
200k/1 em,  300k/2 em

----------


## luongtu1983

> Em cần tiền bù tham hụt gấp. Trong 10 ngày bác nào mua sẽ chiết khấu như sau:
> 
> MS1. Hộp số Non Backlash: 500K (SL 1 cái) --> 400k
> 
> MS5. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 400w 600k --> 500k
> 
> MS8: Đàn Harmonic em chăn lâu lắm rồi. Mã như hình. 600k 1 cái --> 2 cái 1trieu, 3 cái 1.4trieu, 4 cai 1.8tr
> 
> MS9: Hộp số tỷ lệ 1:10 cốt ra 16 của Germany --> 200k
> ...


 MS1 - MS9 và 2 bộ servo MR-J2-20A còn ko bác

----------


## huanpt

Cập nhật...

MS1 - MS9 - MS 10 đã ra đi

Còn dao charmfer
MS5. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 400w 600k --> 500k

MS11 Motor DC encoder abz (đơn cực).
Cốt 10, có thắng 
200k/1 em, 300k/2 em

Bàn XY máy phay cơ 

Thks các bác

----------


## Echchum

Motor DC công suất và điện áp bao nhiêu vậy bác ơi. Cho em xin sdt bác em liên lạc

----------


## luuhaohiep

[QUOTE=huanpt;117642]MS10 Bàn XY trượt mang cá tuyệt đẹp, vit me thường phi 20 bước 1 chạy rất êm.
Tính mua về cho âm mưu này, mà nó làm mình thay đổi toàn bộ dự định ban đầu. 

Giá 3.4tr
Bác nào có ý định mình nhượng lại, free ship nội thành SG.[
            bác cho mình số điện thoại đi ạ compo xy này nặnng khoảng bao nhiêu?

----------


## huanpt

Giã từ dự án hạng nặng, cho ra đi mấy thứ để dành từ lâu:


Cặp Ray THK HSR30 dài 750 hành trình 550 giá 2.7tr


Vit me phi 25 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 450 áo gối đầy đủ giá 1.5tr


Cặp Ray NSK bản ray 30 dài 650 hành trình khoảng 450 giá 2.5tr


Vit me phi 25 bước 10 hành trình khoảng 450 áo gối đầy đủ giá 1.5tr


Liên hệ: 
Huân 0903 922701

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Cập nhật
> MS8: Đàn Harmonic (Đã thanh lý xong, chỉ còn 1 cái để dành)
> 
> MS1. Hộp số Non Backlash: 500K (SL 1 cái) --> 400k
> MS5. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 400w 600k --> 500k
> 
> MS9: Hộp số tỷ lệ 1:10 cốt ra 16 của Germany --> 200k
> 2 bộ servo MR-J2-20A, hàng đẹp còn nguyên dây nhợ theo máy: 1 bộ 2.2 tr, 2 bộ 4tr


Bác ới, nguồn cấp bộ servo là 1 pha 230v hay 3 pha? Có dây dợ chu đáo chứ bác? Vẫn đang chạy bình thường chứ bác?

----------


## huanpt

2 bộ servo đi lâu rồi bác. THks

----------


## Gamo

ui, nhớ chừa em con motor để chạy driver ở nhà nhe

----------


## huanpt

> ui, nhớ chừa em con motor để chạy driver ở nhà nhe


yên tâm, của chú còn nguyên

----------


## huanpt

Đống ray vit me trên, em cần giải tán nhanh, nếu không lại phải vác vào kho và sắp xếp mọi thứ lại. Ai lấy hết tính tròn 6tr, tính ra chưa đến 200k 1 kg nha. Hàng tuyển lưu trữ lâu năm.

----------


## huanpt

Cái này bán đồng nát thì uổng quá. Anh em nào dùng thì hốt nhé. 500k. Em bé bự này nặng kinh hoàng.

----------


## vopminh

> Cái này bán đồng nát thì uổng quá. Anh em nào dùng thì hốt nhé. 500k. Em bé bự này nặng kinh hoàng.


bác cho xin thông số đi.

----------


## huanpt

> bác cho xin thông số đi.


Để góc kho, bầm dập hết, chỉ còn thấy nhiu đây. Bác tra giúp. Thks

----------

vopminh

----------


## huanpt

Kẹt quá, em cho lên sóng em này luôn, mai mốt sắm lại sau.


Giá 2tr chẵn

----------


## huanpt

Tàu nhanh, giảm giá oscillos còn 1.7tr trong tuần này. Chờ tới ngày 5/9 mà sao nó lâu quá  :Frown: 



Bộ XY này cũng theo chương trình đó, còn 2.5tr thôi.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Tàu nhanh, giảm giá oscillos còn 1.7tr trong tuần này. Chờ tới ngày 5/9 mà sao nó lâu quá 
> 
> 
> 
> Bộ XY này cũng theo chương trình đó, còn 2.5tr thôi.


Bộ xy ngon quá có đến 1 tạ không nhỉ

----------


## Diyodira

> Đống ray vit me trên, em cần giải tán nhanh, nếu không lại phải vác vào kho và sắp xếp mọi thứ lại. Ai lấy hết tính tròn 6tr, tính ra chưa đến 200k 1 kg nha. Hàng tuyển lưu trữ lâu nắm.


Bac có cần đổi chác đồ gì không? Mình thích cây vít 25 bước 5 ht 450.
Tks

----------


## huanpt

> Bộ xy ngon quá có đến 1 tạ không nhỉ


70kg anh ơi.




> Bac có cần đổi chác đồ gì không? Mình thích cây vít 25 bước 5 ht 450.
> Tks


Đọc cái tiêu đề là bác biết vã lắm rồi bác  :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

> Cái này bán đồng nát thì uổng quá. Anh em nào dùng thì hốt nhé. 500k. Em bé bự này nặng kinh hoàng.


Trong tuần này ai đến nhà lấy mình tặng luôn cái này. Không ai lấy mình cho xe rác. Thks

----------


## aiemphuong

phải ở gần thì ngon rùi  :Frown:

----------


## khangscc

Cái ocsilo ship đảm bảo ko nhỉ, tia tiếc ngay ngắn ko a ? Tạm gạch để hóng

----------


## huanpt

Kẹt quá cho ra đi luôn cái âm mưu song kiếm hợp bích.
2 Combo nhôm đúc ray và vit me 12 Hiwin
Tổng dài gần 600 chưa tính motor. Hành trình khoảng 350

Giá yêu 2 cái 1800k

----------


## MinhPT

> Kẹt quá cho ra đi luôn cái âm mưu song kiếm hợp bích.
> 2 Combo nhôm đúc ray và vit me 12 Hiwin
> Tổng dài gần 600 chưa tính motor. Hành trình khoảng 350
> 
> Giá yêu 2 cái 1800k


Gọi bác khó thế

----------


## huanpt

Sorry
Mình đi ăn cơm. Bác Gamo hốt cái này rồi nha. Thks

----------


## MinhPT

> Sorry
> Mình đi ăn cơm. Bác Gamo hốt cái này rồi nha. Thks


Vâng, cám ơn bác. Bác có combo mini sắt/thép nào không?

----------


## cnc24

Bác đo hộ độ cao từ mặt dưới của ray đến mặt trên của block khi lắp block vào ray của cả 2 bộ thk bản 30 và nsk bản 30 hộ em với

----------


## huanpt

Hết máu, em bán bộ XY đang định dựng con máy tiện  :Smile: . Bác nào tiếp tục âm mưu này thì khỏi suy nghĩ nhiều nhé. Hành trình khoảng 100*100 hơn một chút, trượt mang cá rất êm, có thiết kế hệ thống bôi trơn. Vitme bi 15 bước 5.

Mặt bích motor size 86 truyền bánh răng qua dây đai. Nói chung mua sao chuyển lại y chang vậy, ngoại trừ giá thấp hơn  :Frown: 

Giá (bán lỗ nha): 2tr 

Gốc của nó ở đây
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...l=1#post118122

----------


## buuck

Tiet wa,  vua roi minh tim cai nay de lam truc a.  Nhung tim mai moi duoc.  Ah , hop so ay,  cot phi vao,  ra bao nhieu vay bac?.

----------


## voccnc

> MS11 
> Đính kèm 41121
> Motor DC encoder abz (single  ended).
> Cốt 10, có thắng 
> Em chỉ có driver nhận vi sai, lười chuyển nên bán luôn.
> 200k/1 em,  300k/2 em


Con này chạy nguồn bao nhiêu V z bác

----------


## huanpt

> Con này chạy nguồn bao nhiêu V z bác


Con này bán hết rồi bác.

Cảm ơn Bác.

----------


## huanpt

Sau nhiều lần vận chuyển tị nạn, hôm nay mình chình thức đăng bán con này.
Đồ thì như hình nhưng khác là mình tháo rời ra hết cho dễ vận chuyển. 
Chứ như trong hình mỗi lần xe cẩu nó tới là hết 1.5tr. Cũng có cái hay là bác nào mua về cũng dễ bề sơn sửa cho nó sạch sẽ hơn.


tổng thiệt hại 10tr

Cảm ơn các bác,

----------


## huanpt

Motor spindle 10.000 rpm
Con này mua dự phòng cho con Howa ở trên. (Bà mẹ, máy chính lo chưa xong bày đặt backup !! Hic)
Bác nào hốt mình gả 2trieu (mua 2,5tr rồi cất vào kho)

----------


## huanpt

Ế quá.....
Bộ servo Mitsubishi MR-J2-60A. Bao test. Giá 4tr

----------


## ppgas

> Motor spindle 10.000 rpm
> Con này mua dự phòng cho con Howa ở trên. (Bà mẹ, máy chính lo chưa xong bày đặt backup !! Hic)
> Bác nào hốt mình gả 2trieu (mua 2,5tr rồi cất vào kho)


Nó sẽ về với ppgas, bớt vã  :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

Vã quá, em cho lên sóng luôn những cái em hằng yêu thích mấy năm nay




Lỗ ship: 500k

Và 1 số còn ứ đọng trên đây khá lâu...

Bộ servo Mitsubishi MR-J2-60A. Bao test. Giá 4tr
https://www.youtube.com/embed/6oaF-sV6Q7s

Máy phay Howa thần thánh của em


Dự ớn này, ai mua gì bán nấy, xẻ thịt luôn


Mớ ray vít này, em bán 150k/1 kg nếu bác nào lấy hết, hàng đẹp lưu trữ lâu lắm rồi.

----------


## huyquynhbk

cho e xin thông số cặp ray với dài vs vitme với.

----------


## thuyên1982

máy tiện còn cần gì nữa để chạy đc bác.

----------


## Mới CNC

Cặp ray có cánh bán mấy bác ơi? 
0913807696

----------


## 4fun

b cho e tạm đặt gạch cái lỗ ship 500k nhé. để sag e hoi bác thêm chút thôg tin xem phù hợp ko nhé.

----------


## huanpt

Xin lỗi các bác, qua nay bận quá chẳng ngồi máy được.


Cập nhật là máy Howa huyền thoại đã theo trai đẹp đt ạ!
Trục xoay 2 chiều bạc con lăn đã theo tiếng gọi tình yêu Mylove và 1 đám háo sắc phía sau  :Smile:  (nghe Mylove buông em nó ra là sẽ xông vào làm việc em nó ngay!!)
@4fun
Cái này bác mylove và đồng bọn hốt ngay khi dăng rồi ạ!

@ thuyên1982
Có thiếu step môtr và 1 chút kỹ năng lắp ráp thôi ạ, để tối em về chụp hình tiến độ mới nhất. Mấy nay em bận quá!

@Mới CNC
Cái này em có thông tin mấy trang trước, mà bác mua hết em tính giá trên, còn mua lẻ em tính giá khác ợ  :Smile:  Bác thông cảm

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

bác cho em it hình máy tiện đi

----------


## huanpt

@Bác Thuyên: Hôm nay đọc mới thấy dòng này của bác. Sorry.
Tình hình là em đã chế được cái mặt bích gắn mâm 100

Con motor theo bộ của nó, xài pulley bản A.


Tiện đây đăng thêm vài cái vừa lục lọi ra:

Bộ step vexta 5107 và motor Limo như hình. Motor khi chạy nó thụt ra thụt vào. Bộ này hồi xưa mua còn nguyên trong bọc, tò mò quá mà xé bọc ra thôi. giá 500k

----------


## huanpt

Hưởng ứng khẩu hiệu "Đảo xa vẫy gọi", em cần cho ra đi nhanh 1 số thông qua chương trình giảm giá trong tuần này:

1. Bộ Servo J2-60A: 4 tr giảm còn 3.5 tr.

2. Step 5 phase 5107 và motor thụt thò: 500k giảm còn 400k

3....

----------


## huanpt

Lâu lâu cập nhật tí, biết đâu có người mua...


MS01. Dao Mini Chamfer của hãng Carmex (mã MC06055C13 A90, các bác vào trang của hãng http://www.carmex.com)
50K. Mua hết 10 cái 400k (Sl 10 cái)
Đính kèm 33414
Đính kèm 33416

MS02: Dao Chamfer của hảng EIKO, hàng còn nguyên hộp (SL 2 cái 1 cái 90 độ 1 cái 60 độ) . Mua 1 cái 200k mua cả 2 300k
Đính kèm 33415


MS03: XY , hành trình khoảng 100*100 hơn một chút, trượt mang cá rất êm, có thiết kế hệ thống bôi trơn. Vitme bi 15 bước 5.
Mặt bích motor size 86 truyền bánh răng qua dây đai.

 2tr 



MS04: Cặp Ray THK HSR30 dài 750 hành trình 550 giá 2.7tr
Đính kèm 43768

MS05: Vit me phi 25 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 450 giá 1.3tr
Đính kèm 43770

MS06: Cặp Ray NSK bản ray 30 dài 650 hành trình khoảng 450 giá 2.5tr
Đính kèm 43769




MS07. Combo headstock + Mâm Chấu cặp 100 (mua mới, có cả chấu ngược) + motor 600w 

Con motor theo bộ của nó, xài pulley bản A.





MS08. Bộ servo Mitsubishi MR-J2-60A. Bao test.

----------


## hieu_potter

MS 07 giá cả thế nào vậy bác chủ thớt?

----------


## huanpt

> MS 07 giá cả thế nào vậy bác chủ thớt?


Cái này 3tr cả đám nhé bác.
 Thks

Em đang bị bệnh "không thắng" nên cần tiền gấp. Mong các bác ủng hộ ah.

----------


## hieu_potter

Tầm nhiêu kg bác? Bác ở đâu ak?

----------


## huanpt

Cục ấy khoảng gần 40kg gồm cả mô tơ
Mình ở P5 Gò Vấp Sài Gòn.

----------


## Lenamhai

Có tên đang tháo chạy  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

Lâu lâu giảm giá 1 món cho đi nhanh...(MS03)

MS02: Dao Chamfer của hảng EIKO, hàng còn nguyên hộp (SL 2 cái 1 cái 90 độ 1 cái 60 độ) . Mua 1 cái 200k mua cả 2 300k
Đính kèm 33415

MS03: XY , hành trình khoảng 100*100 hơn một chút, trượt mang cá rất êm, có thiết kế hệ thống bôi trơn. Vitme bi 15 bước 5.
Mặt bích motor size 86 truyền bánh răng qua dây đai.
Đính kèm 49207
2tr -->Giảm giá còn 1.8tr

MS04: Cặp Ray THK HSR30 dài 750 hành trình 550 giá 2.7tr
Đính kèm 43768

MS05: Vit me phi 25 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 450 giá 1.3tr
Đính kèm 43770

MS06: Cặp Ray NSK bản ray 30 dài 650 hành trình khoảng 450 giá 2.5tr
Đính kèm 43769

MS08. Bộ servo Mitsubishi MR-J2-60A. Bao test. 
Đính kèm 56112
Đính kèm 56113
Đính kèm 56114



MS09. Module panel cho servo Yaskawa JUSP-OP03A, ít xài như mới. Em mới mua nay bán lại 500k, lỗ 100k

----------


## huanpt

Cái panel mình ghi thiếu thông tin. Chỉ nói phần lỗ không nói phần giá. Thành thật xin lỗi và cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## huanpt

Một số mặt hàng chỉ còn 50% giá.  Nhào vô các bác.

MS03: XY , hành trình khoảng 100*100 hơn một chút, trượt mang cá rất êm, có thiết kế hệ thống bôi trơn. Vitme bi 15 bước 5.
Mặt bích motor size 86 truyền bánh răng qua dây đai.
Đính kèm 49207
2tr -->Giảm giá còn 1.8tr --> Giảm tiếp còn 1.5tr
Để tránh hiểu nhầm, là chỉ có bộ XY thôi, không gồm cái bệ máy và ụ head kia nha.

MS04: Cặp Ray THK HSR30 dài 750 hành trình 550 giá 2.7tr ---> GIẢM 10%
Đính kèm 43768

MS05: Vit me phi 25 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 450 giá 1.3tr ---> GIẢM 10%
Đính kèm 43770

MS06: Cặp Ray NSK bản ray 30 dài 650 hành trình khoảng 450 giá 2.5tr ---> GIẢM 10%
Đính kèm 43769

MS08. Driver servo 600w Mitsubishi MR-J2-60A. Bao test. Nhưng mà motor bán mất rồi, còn Driver bán lẻ luôn 2.5tr 
Đính kèm 56112



_MS09. Module panel cho servo Yaskawa JUSP-OP03A, ít xài như mới. (đã bán)

_

Có con máy C mini, mà tháo đồ bán hết XYZ còn lại khung, bác nào có ý định C mini mua về nghịch. 500k (tới nhà chở)
Đính kèm 65228

Con spindle cũng của máy này. Có xài qua mà như không xài. (đã bán).
Đính kèm 65229


Đầu cắt ER25 với biết bao tham vọng, mà không có thời gian. (đã bán)
Đính kèm 65230

----------


## hung1706

Up lại hình anh ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## dobinh1961

> Một số mặt hàng chỉ còn 50% giá.  Nhào vô các bác.
> 
> MS03: XY , hành trình khoảng 100*100 hơn một chút, trượt mang cá rất êm, có thiết kế hệ thống bôi trơn. Vitme bi 15 bước 5.
> Mặt bích motor size 86 truyền bánh răng qua dây đai.
> Đính kèm 49207
> 2tr -->Giảm giá còn 1.8tr --> Giảm tiếp còn 1.5tr
> Để tránh hiểu nhầm, là chỉ có bộ XY thôi, không gồm cái bệ máy và ụ head kia nha.
> 
> MS04: Cặp Ray THK HSR30 dài 750 hành trình 550 giá 2.7tr ---> GIẢM 10%
> ...


chờ ảnh múc vài thứ ................

----------


## phuocviet346

MS09. Module panel cho servo Yaskawa JUSP-OP03A, ít xài như mới. Em mới mua nay bán lại BẰNG NỬA GIÁ MUA: là 300K

Cho em lấy mã này nha

----------


## zinken2

> Một số mặt hàng chỉ còn 50% giá.  Nhào vô các bác.
> 
> MS03: XY , hành trình khoảng 100*100 hơn một chút, trượt mang cá rất êm, có thiết kế hệ thống bôi trơn. Vitme bi 15 bước 5.
> Mặt bích motor size 86 truyền bánh răng qua dây đai.
> Đính kèm 49207
> 2tr -->Giảm giá còn 1.8tr --> Giảm tiếp còn 1.5tr
> Để tránh hiểu nhầm, là chỉ có bộ XY thôi, không gồm cái bệ máy và ụ head kia nha.
> 
> MS04: Cặp Ray THK HSR30 dài 750 hành trình 550 giá 2.7tr ---> GIẢM 10%
> ...


mấy ảnh đính kèm phía dưới ko xem được chủ thớt ơi

----------


## khailiem128

> Gạch 2 c&#225;i dao chamfer ạ


 Check inbox nha bác  giá cả như nào vậy  cho em xin thêm thông tin chi tiết  chỉ em cách dùng với  còn bán không bác  em muốn mua thì liên hệ ai ạ  có bảo hành không vậy ?  tư vấn em cách dùng  bác check inbox nhé  bác nói thật hay chém gió vậy  còn bán sản phẩm này không ạ ?

----------


## huanpt

@all

Chả hiểu sao mấy cái hình có vài chục kb mà không up được. để cố lại 1 lần nữa.

Xin lỗi các bác.




> MS09. Module panel cho servo Yaskawa JUSP-OP03A, ít xài như mới. Em mới mua nay bán lại BẰNG NỬA GIÁ MUA: là 300K
> Cho em lấy mã này nha


Có nhiều bác hỏi, bác liên hệ giao dịch trong ngày nhé.




> Check inbox nha bác  giá cả như nào vậy  cho em xin thêm thông tin chi tiết  chỉ em cách dùng với  còn bán không bác  em muốn mua thì liên hệ ai ạ  có bảo hành không vậy ?  tư vấn em cách dùng  bác check inbox nhé  bác nói thật hay chém gió vậy  còn bán sản phẩm này không ạ ?


Bác viết 1 câu dài loằng ngoằng đủ thứ ý, không biết trả lời sao. 
Những cái nào bán rồi, mình sẽ có báo. 
Mình kiệm tra tin nhắn không có ai nhắn.
Mình không chém gió, Ai chém mình không biết.

Thks
TB: Vì lịch sự mình trả lời, chứ thật lòng hỏi như bác chả muốn ngồi gõ tí nào.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## aiemphuong

Phụ thử xem dc ko, khung máy C mini

----------

huanpt

----------


## anhcos

> Check inbox nha bác  giá cả như nào vậy  cho em xin thêm thông tin chi tiết  chỉ em cách dùng với  còn bán không bác  em muốn mua thì liên hệ ai ạ  có bảo hành không vậy ?  tư vấn em cách dùng  bác check inbox nhé  bác nói thật hay chém gió vậy  còn bán sản phẩm này không ạ ?


Cái này giống hệt cái này này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...l=1#post151965
Đây là đám chuyên spam kiếm vé vào cửa.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## huanpt

Đã tải hình lại được, mời các bác ủng hộ. 
Xin cảm ơn!

TB: Dạo này hơi bận nên ít vào diễn đàn. Các bác mua gì nhắn tin SMS, mình sẽ trả lời lại.
Anh em nào quen, thì nhắn gạch 1 cái, mình sẽ để dành!

----------


## hung1706

Em lụm con sờ-pin 2tr nha anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## huanpt

> MS09. Module panel cho servo Yaskawa JUSP-OP03A, ít xài như mới. Em mới mua nay bán lại BẰNG NỬA GIÁ MUA: là 300K
> 
> Cho em lấy mã này nha


Bác liên hệ mình giao dịch nhé. Tạm giữ gạch cho bác.

----------


## Minhhp1983

> Cập nhật...
> 
> MS1. Hộp số Non Backlash: 500K (SL 1 cái)
> 
> MS2. Dao Mini Chamfer của hãng Carmex (mã MC06055C13 A90, 50K. Mua hết 10 cái 400k (Sl 10 cái) --> Giảm còn 300k nếu mua hết 10 cái.
> 
> MS3. Dao Chamfer của hảng EIKO, hàng còn nguyên hộp (SL 2 cái 1 cái 90 độ 1 cái 60 độ) . Mua 1 cái 200k mua cả 2 300k
> 
> MS5. Motor servo Mitubishi dời J2s: 400w 600k
> ...


Bộ chân này còn ko bác

----------


## huanpt

Cập nhật hàng tồn lâu ...
MS03: XY , hành trình khoảng 100*100 hơn một chút, trượt mang cá rất êm, có thiết kế hệ thống bôi trơn. Vitme bi 15 bước 5.
Mặt bích motor size 86 truyền bánh răng qua dây đai.
Đính kèm 49207
2tr -->Giảm giá còn 1.8tr --> Giảm tiếp còn 1.5tr
Để tránh hiểu nhầm, là chỉ có bộ XY thôi, không gồm cái bệ máy và ụ head kia nha.

MS04: Cặp Ray THK HSR30 dài 750 hành trình 550 giá 2.7tr
Đính kèm 43768

MS05: Vit me phi 25 bước 5 hành trình khoảng 450 giá 1.3tr
Đính kèm 43770

MS06: Cặp Ray NSK bản ray 30 dài 650 hành trình khoảng 450 giá 2.5tr
Đính kèm 43769

MS08. Driver servo 600w Mitsubishi MR-J2-60A. Bao test. Nhưng mà motor bán mất rồi, còn Driver bán lẻ luôn 2.5tr 
Đính kèm 56112



Có con máy C mini, mà tháo đồ bán hết XYZ còn lại khung, bác nào có ý định C mini mua về nghịch. 500k (tới nhà chở)

----------


## huanpt

> Bộ chân này còn ko bác


Cái này bán lâu lắm rồi bác.

----------


## huanpt

Không ai mua, lại lưu vào kho vậy.

TB: Cái khung C có bác nào chat zalo, mà tít Cần Thơ, đang tính toán việc ship.

----------

